# state of the art = υφιστάμενη κατάσταση / τελευταία λέξη / αιχμή / στάθμη της τεχνικής / της επιστήμης / της τεχνολογίας | state-of-the-art, υπερσύγχρ



## nickel (Apr 27, 2011)

Από άλλο νήμα:



nickel said:


> Θυμάμαι αμυδρά ότι το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό. Όταν έχουμε τους _τεχνοκράτες_ και την _τεχνογνωσία_, ενώ από την άλλη το _state of the art_ γίνεται _στάθμη της τεχνικής_, είναι φιλόδοξο να θες να τα ξεμπερδέψεις. Περισσότερο πάντως με ενδιαφέρει η προέλευση της λέξης παρά η υιοθέτησή της.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> ...ενώ από την άλλη το _state of the art_ γίνεται _στάθμη της τεχνικής_...



:


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2011)

Βεβαίως! Δες Ευρεσιτεχνίες:

http://www.obi.gr/obi/?tabid=184
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...9ozrAw&usg=AFQjCNHLs-gs79wAxPrIksOLRa2Kef2z7g

:)


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως! Δες Ευρεσιτεχνίες:
> 
> http://www.obi.gr/obi/?tabid=184
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...9ozrAw&usg=AFQjCNHLs-gs79wAxPrIksOLRa2Kef2z7g
> ...


 
:angry:Αχ... γνωστά δυστυχώς αυτά... Πείτε μου, όμως, σας παρακαλώ, ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που θεωρεί τη μετάφραση αυτή ατυχέστατη:inno:, ακόμη και στο ειδικό πεδίο της βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2011)

ΟΚ, προτού περάσουμε στο επίθετο (state-of-the-art), ας δούμε μερικές εναλλακτικές αποδόσεις για καθημερινή χρήση:

το σήμερα της τεχνολογίας 
η σημερινή / τρέχουσα κατάσταση της τεχνολογίας
η αιχμή της τεχνολογίας
η τελευταία λέξη της τεχνικής / της τεχνολογίας


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 27, 2011)

"Παρούσα/ Υφιστάμενη κατάσταση της τεχνολογίας/ επιστήμης" (για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι το state of the art δεν αναφέρεται μόνο στην τεχνολογία, αλλά και στην επιστήμη).

Έδιτ (επιπλέον απόπειρες): "Μέχρι/ Έως σήμερα εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας/ επιστήμης" "Παρόν επίπεδο τεχνολογικής/ επιστημονικής εξέλιξης".


----------



## pontios (Apr 28, 2011)

Ένα ακόμα ; .. 

*Η τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας * ....; :s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX1u_069JGo

http://physicsgg.blogspot.com/2011/04/blog-post_2183.html


----------



## pontios (Apr 28, 2011)

just adding ..

*τελευταία λέξη* .. sounds like a colloquialism (= latest word).
It may also refer to a product or technology that is being developed and not yet released ? ..
whereas *State of the Art *suggests (to me anyway) something that has been developed (and is available) .. i.e. the latest, best and leading product (or technology).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> "Παρούσα/ Υφιστάμενη κατάσταση της τεχνολογίας/ επιστήμης" (για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι το state of the art δεν αναφέρεται μόνο στην τεχνολογία, αλλά και στην επιστήμη).
> 
> Έδιτ (επιπλέον απόπειρες): "Μέχρι/ Έως σήμερα εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας/ επιστήμης" "Παρόν επίπεδο τεχνολογικής/ επιστημονικής εξέλιξης".


To state of the art (στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο, και μιλώ κυρίως για την αμερικανική χρήση) δεν αναφέρεται απλά, άχρωμα και άοσμα στην τρέχουσα κατάσταση της τεχνολογίας και της επιστήμης, αλλά στο πιο προχωρημένο, ενίοτε και πιο περίπλοκο, αλλά σίγουρα το πλέον υπερσύγχρονο και με τις πιο πιο τελευταίες βελτιώσεις κομμάτι τής διαθέσιμης τεχνολογίας.


----------



## pontios (Apr 28, 2011)

Με άλλα λόγια ... προηγμένη τεχνολογία ;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2011)

Zazula said:


> To state of the art (στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο, και μιλώ κυρίως για την αμερικανική χρήση) δεν αναφέρεται απλά, άχρωμα και άοσμα στην τρέχουσα κατάσταση της τεχνολογίας και της επιστήμης, αλλά στο πιο προχωρημένο, ενίοτε και πιο περίπλοκο, αλλά σίγουρα το πλέον υπερσύγχρονο και με τις πιο πιο τελευταίες βελτιώσεις κομμάτι τής διαθέσιμης τεχνολογίας.


...σ' αυτό λοιπόν, να προσθέσω την απόδοση «υπερσύγχρονος» όταν λειτουργεί ως επίθετο, π.χ. state-of-the-art computer. Άκου «στάθμη της τεχνικής»! Φρίκη!


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2011)

Στην ΕΛΕΤΟ προτιμούν το *τελευταία λέξη* για την απόδοση τού _state of the art_, που δεν το περίμενα μια και η έκφραση δεν έχει το απαιτούμενο _gravitas_. Κάποιος πάντως έχει καταθέσει και τον πρωτολογισμό _εξίκνημα_, ο οποίος από τώρα θα υπάρχει και στο διαδίκτυο.

Για το επίθετο, _υπερσύγχρονος_, αλλά το αγγλικό με ενωτικά!


----------



## Theseus (Apr 5, 2012)

*state of the art*

state of the art
n.
The highest level of development, as of a device, technique, or scientific field, achieved at a particular time: "Forty or fifty years ago the state of the art in radio was represented by crackling noises coming from a console of . . . Aztec-temple shape" (New Yorker).

Is there a neat, modern Greek phrase?


----------



## antongoun (Apr 1, 2019)

nickel said:


> ο οποίος από τώρα θα υπάρχει και στο διαδίκτυο.



Κι όμως, σχεδόν ακριβώς 8 χρόνια μετά, αχνοϋπάρχει μόνο εξαιτίας της Λεξιλογίας. :)


----------

